# Sotaman



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

How did you make out with your new long bow?.Thinking of geting one myself.pan.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I talked to the guy making it the other day. I guess we had tried to hard to make it shorter that a lot of draw weight was lost. Plus he didn't like how the bow was stacking. So he had to start over on it. But he is going to push pretty hard on it now and get it out. So in a quick answer I have not gotten it yet but I am happy with the quality he seems to put into his bows.. Check out www.woodybows.com that is who I ordered from he is a great person to deal with.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

The bow is finally in the mail I should get it today or tommorow


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

you better get practicing, if your skills are as good as they are in fantasy baseball, your antique archery days will be BORING!!!! :lol:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Tator come on up we can practice together.. You stand down range with an apple on your head... Just kidding I have been really busy and only get to look at the baseball stuff about once a week to see what is going on. Hey third isn't to bad I will make a big push here and catch ya


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Well I have been shooting a bunch still not as much as I would like but the bow has been doing well I think I might try some different arrows but I am sure having fun with is


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Sotaman, 
looking at that web site, it doesn't look as if he has an arrow rest on those long bows. do you just use your hand for the rest, or am I just not seeing it in the pics?

thanx


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Tony it can be done either way he will put a little bench on there or you shoot off of your hand


----------

